# Having a mixed flock



## Cassie and luna

Hello,

I am still considering buying a male budgie when the time is right.

I have one question about this as all discussions about preventing breeding seem to be centred around budgies that are housed together. I intend to have the males and females housed separately according to gender but have common out of cage time.

So my question is this, is there still a risk of breeding? How should a budgie owner react if they catch their charges making love? 

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee

*If you intend to house the budgies separately by gender that is excellent. 
I'm assuming that you will always closely supervise the budgies when they have their out of cage time - correct?
If you notice that the male is getting too friendly with one of the females then you need to distract the budgie with a toy, treat OR put it back into its cage.
Be especially watchful whenever any of the budgies are in condition. 
If there is any sign of mating beginning to take place during the common out of cage time, then you need to separate the birds and give them individual out-of-cage time by gender.*


----------

